# Cost to remove Wolf teeth?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I had them taken out of my 4 yr old gelding and I think it was $70. That was 5 years ago though, so I could be remembering wrong...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I believe it was something like $50 - 70 couple years back. I don't remember the price for sure but not more than that.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

The dentist came out for the regular floating and we asked to have them removed but he didn't have any in! Go figure.

Some horses don't get them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley was I think 75 for the farm call, 25 for the exam, then for drugs and extractions I think it was like 45ish? so all together about 145ish. farm call and exam fee will differ I'm sure. I had one tooth pulled for Blue and i think it was around 45ish, and the 75 farm fee.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm, ok. Well, that's not too bad.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Riley was I think 75 for the farm call, 25 for the exam, then for drugs and extractions I think it was like 45ish? so all together about 145ish. farm call and exam fee will differ I'm sure. I had one tooth pulled for Blue and i think it was around 45ish, and the 75 farm fee.


I did mine together with floating for both of them. So at least I saved on farm call and drugs. Lol!


----------

